# CutStudio help. (Symbols Window)



## imci (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello. I am wondering if anyone who is experienced with Roland CutStudio software can help me. I create my own custom symbols and was wondering where these symbols are stored on my computer as I would like to import them into my CutStudio program on my other computer. I cannot find any export options or anything in the CutStudio folder that references any symbols. Where exactly are the symbols stored? I'm confused. Thanks!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

If you created the symbols, they are where you saved them...what am I missing here. Cut Studio does have some basic symbols...you can create in cut studio and the use save as...or save...and pick where you want them to go. OR..you can copy and paste the symbol into the graphic program you are using. with cut studio you can only save as a native .cst file


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Im with charles. i would send them to the cut studio as if i were going to cut them then save as . I have a cut studio folder with everything that i have cut so i know it is already in the correct format. then next time you want your symbol just click open and find your folder and open.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

ok i was just checking and all you have to do is insert your symbol in to cutstudio and select it when it is blue click on the symbol icon on the top right corner and on the bottom on that box will be a red arrow click it and it will add you symbol to cut studio.


----------



## imci (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your help! I understand everything that you are saying, however, I don't think I explained my issue correctly. Let me try again....

I have CutStudio installed on 2 different computers. I created all the designs I wanted on Computer #1 and created a bunch of custom symbols for easy access to insert into new designs as I go. (Yes, I do save all of my files with the .cst extension.) Now, when I go to access my CutStudio program on Computer #2, I open my .cst files that I created on Computer #1, however, my Symbols list is empty on Computer #2. My question is, where is everything that I saved on the Symbols list on Computer #1 stored so I can export and then import into Computer #2? I just don't know where they are stored. I hope this makes sense. If anyone knows the answer to this I'd really appreciate it. Thanks!!


----------



## amv101 (Jul 16, 2007)

I dont think you can exports your simples list. Somehow they seem embeded into the CutStudio app....

Altho you can try this.... on computer 1, place all your symbols into a new CutStudio file, then save that file as a .cst, then open the .cst on computer 2, then copy the shapes to the symbols pallet.


----------



## imci (Dec 15, 2007)

amv101 said:


> I dont think you can exports your simples list. Somehow they seem embeded into the CutStudio app....
> 
> Altho you can try this.... on computer 1, place all your symbols into a new CutStudio file, then save that file as a .cst, then open the .cst on computer 2, then copy the shapes to the symbols pallet.



OMG! Why didn't I think of something so simple!! LOL  Thanks so much for this info. I will definitely do this. Problem solved!


----------



## Wildefarer (May 17, 2008)

Just got CutStudio loaded and noticed this question.

The software puts my symbols in the directory below:

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Roland DG Corporation\CutStudio\Symbol\Group1

If you still can't find them just search for one of the symbol names or *.cst

That should get you to the directory they are stored.


----------



## imci (Dec 15, 2007)

Wildefarer said:


> Just got CutStudio loaded and noticed this question.
> 
> The software puts my symbols in the directory below:
> 
> ...


Thank you, Wildefarer! This is EXACTLY what I was looking for! Much appreciated.


----------



## heyworth256 (Oct 10, 2008)

XP & Vista drive letter depends on where os was installed but usually c:

for win XP and Vista file found here

win XP
c:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Roland DG Corporation\Cutstudio\symbol\

win Vista
c:\Program Data\Roland DG Corporation\Cutstudio\symbol\

the group directories in the above contain the .cst files.

the directory may be hidden somewhere along the path so make sure you enable viewing hidden directories.

If your files are not here, then do a search with show hidden enabled and look for sample.cst or group1 or any group that you have named.


----------

